# Howdy!



## IDon'tFancyYoursMuch (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, all. 
I'm new here, (as you can probably tell; hence the need for an introduction), and although I used to keep fancy mice a number of years ago, I currently have nothing small, cute and furry to call my own. (Well, aside from my other half of course).

Ah, yes, and I'm from Cardiff, South Wales.
Hope to chat to some of you soon. Thanks.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. So how long can you resist the temptation to get more mice?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and :welcome1

Interesting username. Nice to meet you x


----------



## IDon'tFancyYoursMuch (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello there, and thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Anne, I have limitless reserves of will-power and I'm never one to let my heart rule my head; or more importantly, my wallet.

(That being said, I'd give it about a week; probably a lot less if I start looking at pics of pups.) :lol: 
Nice to meet you. 

It's a pleasure to make your virtual acquaintance too, tratallen.  The username is actually a bit of a contradiction, at least where mice are concerned, but I wanted to use up the full 20 character allowance and it seemed to fit quite snugly. :thumbuo


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there, i'm new as well!


----------



## IDon'tFancyYoursMuch (Apr 2, 2011)

Airidies said:


> Hi there, i'm new as well!


Yay us!! -does a happy dance-
Welcome, Airidies. Nice to "meet" you.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there, im from wales too. Carmarthenshire  so glad to see another person that likes mice in wales  there arent many of us mouse lovers up here.


----------

